

Why Titles Matter a Lot if You’re a Blogger - dirtyaura
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2013/09/07/why-titles-matter-a-lot-if-youre-a-blogger/

======
r0h1n
How is this new, or news? Headlines and titles have _always_ mattered in the
media. Even in the world of blogs, haven't we seen folks like Buzzfeed and
Upworthy demonstrate the value (sometimes dubious, though) of catchy
headlines?

On a lighter note, here's a Twitter parody account of Techmeme Headline
writing: [https://twitter.com/nottechmeme](https://twitter.com/nottechmeme)

------
triplesec
Simply useful article, embodying its own advice: Sort of intelligent SEO
advice for ordinary types. It's an updated analogue of the kinds of reasonings
my (hard-nosed news-editor) journalism professor used in his teaching us hard
news.

------
visakanv
TL;DR:

Because it affects clickthrough rates. There ya go. On with your day.

